
Can Technology Be Society's Economic Engine? - taylorbuley
http://www.livestream.com/techonomy/video?clipId=pla_e0493fff-f62c-4a9c-bf6b-2844f9ad8d58
======
taylorbuley
Submitting this because I think it's a really great discussion. My own
question in response to this chat: Are there declining marginal values to
innovation? Cowen says we aren't making the progress we made during his
grandma's lifetime. Is that because we're moving down the curve toward more
incremental innovation gains?

